# My "New2Me" Outy 800 Max Ltd.



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I've got the cash and the seller is waiting for me to pull in the driveway..... Quick thanks to Eastexasmudder for riding my baby first!!! I'll be making the 5 1/2 hour (one way) trip to pick it up this weekend but here are the pics seller just sent letting me know it's ready for me.

'07 Can-Am Outlander Max 800 Efi Limited 




















































Tough drive ahead but somebody's gotta do it right!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

It'll be worth it! You better hit me up for lunch!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> VERY NICE!


We all know your jealous P. oh and I'm gonna post some pics next week
Of my Rzr S and make you drool! Lol


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastexasmudder said:


> It'll be worth it! You better hit me up for lunch!
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Unless you stay up tonight I'm gonna miss ya.. The seller wants to put the money down on a RZR tomorrow so he made me a deal worth driving all night to bring him the $ tonight (actually tomorrow morning) I'm loading up right now to drive to him lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I'm gonna miss ya then, at least you got the bike and a great deal, be safe driving up here!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Be careful TxDad!! Post up pics tomorrow once you get her home & have gotten some sleep... you def. dont want to ride that thing unless you're well rested! lol


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

sweet!!! and if it was me,as soon as i got home with it i would be on the trails ripping them up all day and night..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh, and tell him to sign up, and post up pics of his new Rzr!!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Sitting at a red light.. Checkin in on the thread lol I'm for sure gonna be safe. I've got a co-pilot to drive on the way back !!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on the bike bud...glad your finally getting it. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Be sure to check the TIME STAMP on this post!!! I left my house at 7:41pm and now I'm in Dallas/Fort Worth.

I just picked it and I'm all smiles lol it's a BEAST!! well time to head home and my gps says I'll be home at 5:39am lol good times


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats! That looks like a sweet ride.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats bro not only is it a beast you have no carbs to worry about now lol


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

looks great. My favorite color brp offers by far.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Congrats man!! Yer gonna LOVE that thing in every hole (yep, I said that) and the extra length will give you the giggles when yer walkin outta the deepest holes.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Arlight boys and girls, I made it home in one piece. Quads unloaded and I'm about to pass out!!! See ya tomorrow.. Uh I mean today


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad you made it home safe & sound. G'night....um....morning.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Big D said:


> Glad you made it home safe & sound. G'night....um....morning.


Almost got 3 hours of sleep... Lol I got woke up by this 









My 1yr old Kaily then her big sis Baily (7) found something in the garage that wasn't there yesterday and wants to go for a ride! Lol I'm training 'em early lol time to go play on my Canned Ham


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

What does it have done to it texasdad. Just out of curriosity.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

southernbrute750 said:


> What does it have done to it texasdad. Just out of curriosity.


I copied this from the Craigslist ad..

parts to include brand new 14" ITP ss212 wheels wraped in 30x9x14 gorilla silverbacks ($1100). MTX speakers with built in amp ($350) fully snorkled (175) Wild boar Radiator relocate ($150) HID headlights with custom blue angle eye LEDs (250), Brand new promark 4000# winch (250) new duel odessy p680 gel batterys (300) never wory about draining your battery again!!. Renegade shocks on the front with a 2" rubberdown custom lift. This bike is the limeted edition so it has the silver and black plastics and matching seat plus a built in Garmin GPS.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Congratz on the Canned ham! Sweet looking bike man!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice i like it! always wanted a Canned Ham


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice, you're gonna love it!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I went on my first ride with the Outty yesterday and was very impressed!! The extra length is gonna take some getting used to but Holy [email protected] this things got some torque  I do miss my Brute lol kinda but these 2 machines are apples an oranges IMO. The brute has it's strengths and so does the Outty! I followed a buddy @ the deer lease and almost drove over him in a few of the holes we went thru not expecting the power and that was freaking cool


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The long WB definitely takes a little getting used to, but once you do you'll likely find it better most of the time.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

TexasDAD, is that ACE bike he had for sale on XMM?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Crawfishie!! said:


> TexasDAD, is that ACE bike he had for sale on XMM?


No but if he still has that bike I'm gonna buy it too lol or at least try to get the lift off him.. I just found his add this morning and pm'd him. Waiting for reply on his side

1st pic is mine..









This is Ace's bike...









At least I know what mine will look like with 7" lift lol


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol, both are sweet bikes. I'm looking for a silver Max for my wife's b-day. They are HARD to find. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Lol, both are sweet bikes. I'm looking for a silver Max for my wife's b-day. They are HARD to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace's bike was for sale back in June on XMM but he never updated on whether it sold so I actually just talked to him on the phone about buying his lift. Call me later and I may have just found u exactly what your looking for!!! I'll pm you my cell number. Call me after 5


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Got your PM...I'll be at the tax office at 5. But I'll give you a shout after I get outta there. Sent you a txt to the number provided. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats TexasDAD!!! Nice looking ride!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

tmfisher57 said:


> Congrats TexasDAD!!! Nice looking ride!


Thank ya bud


----------

